# matsui tv not turning on



## wayne riley (Oct 12, 2012)

hi, i have the above tv and it wont turn on, the stand by light keeps flashing and thats it. ive tried pluging it out for the last day and no joy when plugged back in. does any1 have any ideas. ive checked the capasitors on all boards by sight and they all look good. :banghead:


----------



## akcurtis01 (Oct 14, 2012)

I wonder if your tv and my akai were both made by the same company (mine does the same thing). Try turning it on repeatly, sometimes mine comes on after 10-12 tries, then stays on.


----------



## wayne riley (Oct 12, 2012)

tried all that and still nothing doing. heads melted with no tv looks like its buy a new board


----------



## vikswe (Nov 2, 2012)

I have the exact same problem with my Matsui TV so let us know if you find a solution


----------



## Welby Lad (Dec 4, 2009)

I have a Matsui TV M19DVDB19 that started to lose TV channels. Signal strength was tested and found to be excellent so the fault pointed to an AV board problem.

I changed the AV board for a working one now all I get is a grey screen. I cannot access the menu screen at all. All connections have been checked and checked again but they all show as okay on a circuit tester. 

The only button on the remote that responds, beside the 'Standby' button, is the 'Aspect' button which when pressed causes the screen to go black momentarily then back to grey. Same result with another similar remote controller.

I even changed the PSU in case it was putting out incorrect power levels but no change. 

I suspect I have lost the firmware or software somewhere along the line. Any one know where I can download this and how do you update via the usb connection using a flash drive?


----------

